# Secret Santa WE'VE OPENED OUR PRESENTS!!! Thread



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

*Present opening starts on page 6!! 
*​Seeing as it is Christmas Eve in some parts of the world *cough* McKenzie *cough*  I thought I should start this thread now! 

Everyone has their presents and in less than 27 hours UK time, we can all start ripping into them :thumbup:

As you all know Secret Santa has been rather large this year. We did have a fair few issues compared to last year, but hopefully this will not show through on Christmas Day. As a result however, for my own sanity, I have decided that whilst I would like to organise a Secret Santa next year, it would not be on such a large scale as this one. I will be handing in my dissertation next December and would like a Secret Santa distraction very much, but with the potential for less problems.

I have no doubt there will be a Secret Santa on the Canine section of this forum next year; although if you would like to participate in one organised by myself please let me know as I would very much like to organise one still but there would have to be number restrictions somewhere.

It has also been a very successful year in that between us and some other generous forum members, we were able to donate £200 to the Happy Staffie Rescue in memory of the lovely Sailor, who must be having a ball at Rainbow Bridge with his buddy Ace 


*Merry Christmas everyone, hope you and your pooches have a lovely time.
*​
So the countdown begins, get ready to rip into those presents and POST SOME PHOTOS :thumbup:

Please note, I may update this opening post at any point if there is any news to be told! 

Sending lots of Christmas woofs
Goldenshadow, Rupert and Milo


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I would like to say an enormous "Thank you" to you for all your work despite everything else you had going on, and to Babycham too. I hope that Christmas Day proves to be lovely for all of us . I would like to be considered for the smaller ss next year - perhaps another thread should be started (if you have the energy!!) for folk to let you know so that this one doesn't go off track?

Roll on chrimbo .


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Firstly a huge thank you to both GS and BC I can't wait to open my presents.

I would like to be considered for the SS next year, but understand if I'm not in it!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

big thank you to GS and BC for organising it! really happy everyone got their pressies!

Roll on christmas 

Oh oh i'd love to be considered for the SS next year too please


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2012)

I too would like to be considered for SS next year x You have done a great job x


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

Another amazing ss organised by you and babycham 
Would love to be in ss next year 

Xxx


----------



## Sezzastar (Oct 2, 2012)

Merry Christmas to everyone and their lovely pets  hope they enjoy their presents.

I just missed out on it this year but would love to be considered for it next year please


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

I am sure it will all be alright on the day. Definitely an undertaking to organise this unruly lot lot though. Sadly i was a few posts short by the deadline although i have made up for it since  I would have loved to be involved so would next year and be happy to help organising.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2012)

A HUGE thank you to you GS, and also BC. You guys have been incredible and I can only imagine what a huge undertaking it was. I'm particularly grateful that you found a way for us to participate even though we are not in the UK, I really do appreciate it.

I would love to be part of SS again next year, but I fully understand if the fact that I am in another hemisphere just makes it too hard. Maybe Ozrex and I can do our own SS :lol:


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

a massive thank you from me and opie too for you both organising the secret santa. can't have been easy with everything else going on in your lives. we'd ike to be considered for next years ss please


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Thank you and well done to GS and BC for all your hard work  you've done an amazing job. 
Happy Christmas to everyone and so very excited to open our SS gifts.
Freddie, frank and princess bella would like to be considered for a smaller one next year please.


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Yes, thank you both for organising this!
We would also love to participate next year, please.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I too want to say thank you to you and BC for all your hard work, you have both done sn excellent job.

Lucky and I would also love to be considered for next years SS, we have thoroughly enjoyed the excitement this year and I can't wait for her to open her presents


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Im looking forward to reading this thread xmas day 

Just wanted to thank GS and BC for organising everything once again. 

I believe that next year maybe slightly stricter entry somehow - Not sure how. 

But anyone who was slow posting / caused any sort of chasing up from BC and GS shouldnt be able to partake next year. 

We are lucky to be able to be a part of this and by doing so should play by the rules and not cause the organisers any additional stress.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Milliepoochie said:


> Im looking forward to reading this thread xmas day
> 
> Just wanted to thank GS and BC for organising everything once again.
> 
> ...


This, absolutely!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

It sooo far away ! I can't wait for all these presents to be opened  
Then evreytime I saw that blimming you can only send one pm per minute message will be totally worthwhile !


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Milliepoochie said:


> But anyone who was slow posting / caused any sort of chasing up from BC and GS shouldnt be able to partake next year.
> 
> We are lucky to be able to be a part of this and by doing so should play by the rules and not cause the organisers any additional stress.


I am really hoping I haven't broken any rules and have been thinking very hard when I sent everything off. I think I have been good.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Merry Christmas and thank you ladies for your hard work.I would like to be considered for SS next year probably for 5/6 please.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Big thank you to you and BC, I would love to be in it again next year. I don't mind helping out if you need me, hopefully I'll still be a lady of leisure this time next year  

I'll will add pics ASAP on Christmas day , thanks again x


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Milliepoochie said:


> Im looking forward to reading this thread xmas day
> 
> Just wanted to thank GS and BC for organising everything once again.
> 
> ...


Completely agree with this.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

terencesmum said:


> I am really hoping I haven't broken any rules and have been thinking very hard when I sent everything off. I think I have been good.


Its the last sentence which is more important I would of thought 

But I just really feel we should be honoured to be involved and should all work to reduce pressure on BC and GS


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Are we going to have a guess who thread as well?


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Bjt said:


> Are we going to have a guess who thread as well?


Oh yes! Where people post their clues and we can have a little guess together!


----------



## Emmy333 (Oct 25, 2010)

Just wanted to say thanks for organising everyone and I would love to participate again next year and if there is anything I can help with I'm always here lurking


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

I think it's lovely that you organised this for everyone  

I know I'm fairly new but by next year I won't be  Teddy and I would love to be considered to participate in the secret Santa next year  

I hope you have a lovely Christmas


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

Milliepoochie said:


> Im looking forward to reading this thread xmas day
> 
> Just wanted to thank GS and BC for organising everything once again.
> 
> ...


I'm super excited by this years SS and I'm not even taking part  it's been so much fun though watching everyone receive their pressies and I can't wait for the opened photo thread 

I couldn't take part for a number of reasons but one of the reasons that worried me most is what Milliepoochie said above, because of my disabilities I can't guarantee being able to get things sorted in time for everything to run smoothly so didn't think it was fair to take part and cause any headaches to those kind enough to run it, as such I don't think I would be able to take part next year either but I hope those who are participating don't mind me taking part in the excitement, opening of pressie photos and watching the guess who thread


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

lipsthefish said:


> I'm super excited by this years SS and I'm not even taking part  it's been so much fun though watching everyone receive their pressies and I can't wait for the opened photo thread
> 
> I couldn't take part for a number of reasons but one of the reasons that worried me most is what Milliepoochie said above, because of my disabilities I can't guarantee being able to get things sorted in time for everything to run smoothly so didn't think it was fair to take part and cause any headaches to those kind enough to run it, as such I don't think I would be able to take part next year either but I hope those who are participating don't mind me taking part in the excitement, opening of pressie photos and watching the guess who thread


I for one know if I lived closer I would have no quarms with helping with present picking up /wrapping / nipping to post office for you.

If you think you would like to take part maybe for next year it could be organised even earlier if possible - Allowing extra time to get organised etc

I'm also really really excited for the thread on Xmas day - Theres been so much excitment online about it. Really does bring out the best in the forum doesnt it


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

Big thanks as others have said to GS and BS - pet forums salutes you! 

Dodger would love to take part next year, he doesn't have a birthday so loves Christmas even more. For the past few weeks he has been going to his secret Santa present, having a sniff and then he lies looking at it, occasionally letting out a dramatic huff. He wouldn't touch it unless told it was okay, but he def knows it's his!
x


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Thanks to you and Babycham for organising and co-ordinating SS. It's our first year but I've had a lot of fun and I know Bess will enjoy opening her pressies on Christmas Day. (I squeaked one by mistake the other day and the immediate bark from downstairs showed how appreciative she will be!) 

I know I broke the rules by forgetting to send recorded but I know it arrived, and well in time. So if I can be forgiven I'd love to be in it next year!!


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

I think GS and BC deserve medals for organising this, it must have taken a lot of their time up. It's great the money is going to such a good cause too which makes it extra special.
I can't offer to help out another year as I am a computer technophobe, I am convinced my laptop hates me  but i would be willing to do simple things (are there simple things with computers??). Oh, and Indie would love to take part again next time if she could!


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

Milliepoochie said:


> I for one know if I lived closer I would have no quarms with helping with present picking up /wrapping / nipping to post office for you.
> 
> If you think you would like to take part maybe for next year it could be organised even earlier if possible - Allowing extra time to get organised etc
> 
> I'm also really really excited for the thread on Xmas day - Theres been so much excitment online about it. Really does bring out the best in the forum doesnt it


Thank you Milliepoochie - these silly eyes of mine are doing that leaking thing again  

If it was organised a bit earlier I should have no problem managing so if that was a possibility I'd love to be considered to take part next year 

The whole SS thing that I've witnessed this year has really brought it to my attention what a wonderful group of folks are on here and makes the odd disagreement and silly fall outs seem not important at all


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanking GS and BC, another great SS will be had due to your excellent and selfless dedication  WELL DONE and THANK YOU 

I would like to put my name forward to be considered for next years SS 
But as my doggie owning status is abit hit and miss right now, I totally understand if I am not accepted.
Just to add tho, I am more than happy to send and not recieve if the little guy does not stay.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

I echo what everyone else has said GS and BC you have been absolutly amazing and made ss such a pleasure to be part of. I would love to be part of it again next year if you will have me


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

I can only repeat what everyone else has said, massive thanks to GS and BC for all your hard work and making this happen 

Alfie would love to be considered for next year's SS and I would be more than happy to volunteer my services to help run it. I don't know if that's even do-able (too many cooks perhaps?) but working from home and now Alfie is older and a lot calmer and easier around the house I'd definitely have the time to put in to help out.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Guys, honestly I am sure someone else will do a SS too!

Basically a few people were  when I said I didn't think I would do one. So my solution is I do a smaller version with people who perhaps would like to be in one organised by me (check my track record etc ). Also a few people felt its so big this year that its hard to know who is who, so with a smaller group there would be more possibility for me to chase up re likes and dislikes.

Main issues this year were people ignoring PM's and the trend generally went that people put their names in then some vanished. IF people do want a SS organised by myself and Babycham again there will be a limit on numbers and criteria would probably include being an *active* member for a few months at least to attempt to avoid people disappearing. Priority would go to those who have successfully done a SS before but a good 30% of people involved were horrendous at replying to PM's and downright ignored them at times. Just like a fair few didn't go by all the rules ie. wrapping presents.

I would like SS to be organised really early and be smaller so we can keep on top of it more. It's just been too much this year the earlier you organise the more chance people have to go AWOL. It may be that everyone wants a massive SS which is fine, but I am prepared to organise one with up to 20-40 members involved and no more than 50 dogs. We had about 85 dogs this year.

It is up to you guys, I am not great with Internet trust and it would very much depend on who was organising as to whether I would want to enter  that is again partly why I am still offering to do one for people who may be more comfortable with this 

Less than 24hours now!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2012)

GoldenShadow said:


> Guys, honestly I am sure someone else will do a SS too!
> 
> Basically a few people were  when I said I didn't think I would do one. So my solution is I do a smaller version with people who perhaps would like to be in one organised by me (check my track record etc ). Also a few people felt its so big this year that its hard to know who is who, so with a smaller group there would be more possibility for me to chase up re likes and dislikes.
> 
> ...


Bless you GS you and babycham have done an amazing job xx
I would love to be in next years by you and babycham x
Can`t wait to let bailey have his SS prezzies


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Coffee said:


> I can only repeat what everyone else has said, massive thanks to GS and BC for all your hard work and making this happen
> 
> Alfie would love to be considered for next year's SS and I would be more than happy to volunteer my services to help run it. I don't know if that's even do-able (too many cooks perhaps?) but working from home and now Alfie is older and a lot calmer and easier around the house I'd definitely have the time to put in to help out.


It's great of you all to offer, it generally seems to work well with two people to be fair. I could group all the members together who were naughty this year ie. not abiding by rules and exclude them all with a few criteria (active for three months, being a VIP member). Narrowing numbers would be part of decreasing the worry some members felt in regard to where is my present too. Last year was smaller and the year before even smaller. Everyone who has spoken to me said they preferred it with a smaller group 

Like I said someone else may well do a SS that everyone wants in on which is fine. I quite like doing it but myself and Babycham feel one with heavier restrictions is the way to make it more enjoyable. Ie. we can all fill in a questionnaire about our dog that gets sent to your SS instead of just likes and dislikes


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Well done GS & BC you have done a super job, I didn't realise it was so big. Tilly & I would love to take part again next year


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Yes, well done. You couldn't have made it more seemless for all of us taking part. Thank you so much for everything you both have done during what is already a busy time for you.

I would love to take part in SS next year but I know I failed on one of the criteria 

If you need any help next year, I'm happy to....I have pretty good organisational skills  Perhaps next year, those who want to help could just take 20 - 40 names each and look after them, following your rules?

Anyway, have a fab Christmas, and I'm looking forward to seeing everyone's pictures 

We will be leaving the house fairly early on Crimbo morning and not back until late, so I don't know whether to leave ours until Christmas evening or let them open them tonight......


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

LouiseH said:


> Yes, well done. You couldn't have made it more seemless for all of us taking part. Thank you so much for everything you both have done during what is already a busy time for you.
> 
> I would love to take part in SS next year but I know I failed on one of the criteria
> 
> ...


You didn't fail, you had exceptional circumstances which you told us about as requested so no worries there.

Honestly guys its not a competition I am sure everyone who wants to take part will be able to. If people want to be in one organized by me then it will just be limited numbers, that is all


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2012)

LouiseH said:


> Perhaps next year, those who want to help could just take 20 - 40 names each and look after them, following your rules?


I think that's a great idea


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

I'd just like to say how much I have admired what you have both done, not only on the secret santa but donating all the money to charity in sailors name. It was so touching I had a few tears in my eyes. It really shows your generous natures and how kind you both clearly are.

It's lovely how you have done this for everyone's dogs to enjoy xmas. 

I do agree with maybe a smaller one, I put my name down but there was a lot of people I didn't even know from adam and I made the decision not to enter sadly as I wasn't sure I would trust just anyone under any name who I didn't even know! There are many who I would and have trusted with my address, I tend to be prone to a bit of paranoia!

Alfie has a secret pressie, however I won't be on much now until after xmas (xmas is a bit non pc time) so I would like to say a thank you from the bottom of my heart to the special person.

I hope everyone has a wonderful christmas and all the dogs enjoy their pressies!

GS and Babycham, I hope you have a well deserved rest and you can sit back and be so proud of what you have achieved for everyones dogs and the poor dogs in shelter too!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

emmaviolet said:


> I'd just like to say how much I have admired what you have both done, not only on the secret santa but donating all the money to charity in sailors name. It was so touching I had a few tears in my eyes. It really shows your generous natures and how kind you both clearly are.
> 
> It's lovely how you have done this for everyone's dogs to enjoy xmas.
> 
> ...


I do agree with this - Theres been a few odd thing happen on this forum over the last year and I was more nervous with a larger SS and there was quite a few names I didnt really 'know'  I for one didnt give out my home address - Was to nervous as you dont know who's getting it - Although my SS knows where my hubby works


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Just want to echo what everyone has said with a massive thank you to GS and BC for all your hard work in organising SS his year, it does seem to have been a lot more stressful and somehow a much bigger deal than last year!

I can't wait to see all the dogs opening their presents, lily is particularly excited about finishing opening the one she started the other week!!!:nono:

I would definitely like to participate next year and think I've abided by all rules :aureola::aureola:


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Agree big thank you for organising this 

We are in the car on the way to Kent now. This was Dylan last night I was do tempted but we are resisting until tonight when it's doggie christmas in our house apparently.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I must admit i found it hard my brain couldn't cope with 4 different sections,ie which dog to which dog,the address,who liked what and trying to write a clue,it made my brain hurt.I decided to do one at a time in the end and got it sorted.Really looking foreward to tomorrow when i,i mean my doggies get to open their presents.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Bjt said:


> I must admit i found it hard my brain couldn't cope with 4 different sections,ie which dog to which dog,the address,who liked what and trying to write a clue,it made my brain hurt.I decided to do one at a time in the end and got it sorted.Really looking foreward to tomorrow when i,i mean my doggies get to open their presents.


Maybe next year , when we pm our addresses we could pm our likes and dislikes at the same time.................... sorry if that's unhelpful GS 

And as you have said active members only who have maybe been here for at least a year ?


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Milliepoochie said:


> I do agree with this - Theres been a few odd thing happen on this forum over the last year and I was more nervous with a larger SS and there was quite a few names I didnt really 'know'  I for one didnt give out my home address - Was to nervous as you dont know who's getting it - Although my SS knows where my hubby works


Yes it was to do with some of the strange things tbh.

When a few people with 10 posts said they would join and get posting to have 100 posts I was weary then, what with the members who turned out to be other members in the past etc, you just never know if someone is a previous member!


----------



## leannelatty (Aug 14, 2009)

I want to thank GS and BC too  It has been my 1st year and i think i stuck to the rules (just!) and would love to be part of your one  Wanted to thank my secret santa too. Cant wait until the guess who thread tomo is up as i am gagging to guess!! I think i know who it is but for me guessing is the best part  And i hope the person i was secret santa is happy with what i got for them too  Did anyone else find that sticking to the limit was incredibly hard? I just wanted to spoil my dog rotten and buy lots of cute things for him/her but couldnt


----------



## Spendy (Aug 19, 2012)

A massive thank you to GS and BC for making this all happen.

I'd very much like to take part next year, so hope I make the cut


----------



## Spendy (Aug 19, 2012)

BAD KARMA!!!

I've been laid up in bed for the past couple of days, so not been spending much time out of my bed.

When I got my SS presents, I put one under the tree, but there were 2 which Karma took quite a liking to, so I held off on putting them under the tree until today.

I carefully placed them under all of the other presents under the tree, and did it when she wasn't in the room. I've just come out to find this :hand: ...










Don't worry SS, I've taken it away until tomorrow


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

As I informed whoever my SS is on here in our house we always open a present on Christmas Eve and Kes has been no exception.

Opening up:










Ooooh, look what I has!!



















Now the hooman must play with me!


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas everyone!!! 

McKenzie opened her Secret Santa present this morning and I think it's fair to say she LOVED it - and so did I!!! I'm just uploading photos now and I'll put them up once I've sorted through them.

As for trying to guess who her SS was, I don't really have a clue!  I'm going to have to think really hard! 

Thank you SO much SS!!!!!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Yay for happy doggies so far!

Rupert is all ready with his stocking on the bed post


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm not not liking pics and posts on purpose btw, I'm on my phone and if I press like it shoots me back up to the top of the page and takes me ages to do anything :cryin:


----------



## Ruffers (Oct 27, 2011)

I too, would like to add my thanks for all of your organising!

Rufflea has just opened his Christmas Eve present...










We also got some lovely personalised gifts too, which really sum Rufflea up!


















Thank you Secret Santa


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

Subscribing to the thread because I want to see lots of doggies opening presents pictures.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Not long now!!! Can't wait 

I think it is great that so much money was raised for charity  well done everyone! 

And I would love to take part next year with my two


----------



## Maggs (Aug 10, 2012)

Me and Maggs have both been allowed to open one present each on Christmas Eve, the rest to follow tomorrow 
Sooo... there we go...

"Miiiine, allll miiiiine"









"Come on mum, hurry up - let's see what is there!"









"OMG OMG OMG... smeels sooo tasty!"









"Mum said I tried one and the rest should be left till tomorrow..."









"ermm..... I don't think so!!!" :hand:









Thank you SS! Looking forward to tomorrow and the rest of the presents! :w00t:

Merry Christmas everyone!!!


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

I have brought the present down and Terence is currently sat in front of it, crying and trying to grab bits of it. But not allowed until tomorrow!! :hand:

I did open the card and looked at the clue, and I have no idea who our SS is. :blush:
Must get my thinking cap on (copious amounts of Crabbies aren't helping I don't think!)

ETA: Narrowed it down to 2!!!


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Dylan

1st 2 presents we opened










And 3rd and most favourite



















And now to figure my clue!!! I mean Dylan's.


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Teal

Thank you very much SS feeling very spoilt here!!! However the skinny squirrel has not been put down yet!!!










Not even for a pose with presents!!










We shared the lovely biscuits we go with some friends earlier on

Now to figure my clue!!


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Buster

Thank you very much SS For his lovely christmas collar suits him very well and will wear it to the pub Boxing Day with pride!!









With his other presents he wouldn't stay still though










I love SS so much fun!! Thank you very much and hope you all step forward at some point so we can say thank you!!


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Ooh we've been up opening presents. Thank you SS  Kes has had so much fun opening all her things, and I love my Kessy keyring.









































































First casualty of the day:










Thank you  Now to figure out which lovely person you are!!!


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Thank you SS's. All three, and me  , love our pressies. 
It was mayhem 

Will post pics in a bit.

THANKYOU THANKYOU. 

Not a clue who our ss's are yet but will do some investigating laters.


----------



## leannelatty (Aug 14, 2009)

Well ours have been opened and we.... I mean Basil is very happy! Thank you secret santa..you spent a fortune on us!! Sorry for the blurry pics but he wouldnt stop moving and the furry pillow toy is clear favourite but that bcos he doesnt realise that food comes out 2 of the others


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

Merry christmas everyone. Well Indi LOVES his presents, He did only open one (the kong tennis balls!!) He got all his favourite things 

SO thank you very much...naughty spot PS I love the collar. Couldn't have asked for a better christmas morning, Indi is wearing himself out with his new kong balls and burying biscuits and tripe in my sofa 

Hope everybody has a fantastic day. 
And also thank you to babycham and goldenshadow for organizing everything. (ps. i would love to do it all again next year.and would be more than happy to help if need be.)


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

ok, photo's..........my top quality ones 


















































thank you again, our ss's have been very kind to me and my babies and they love their presents.....ooh, i had mint matchmakers...i love them. someone was very observent a while back....
i can't wait to see our recipients photo's now.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

I hope GS puts up the guess who thread soon! I've gone through the likes and dislikes thread and got a shortlist of 3 possibles!


----------



## leannelatty (Aug 14, 2009)

Thats what im waiting for!! If i dont guess soon im going to burst!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2012)

Bailey got a blanket, a rope toy, tennis balls and a cute squeaky Christmas tree 
I also got a box of chocs. Thanks SS!!


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

leannelatty said:


> Thats what im waiting for!! If i dont guess soon im going to burst!!!


I've got 3 on my list but I can't figure it out any more. Hopefully other people guesses will narrow mine down.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Ruffers said:


> Thank you Secret Santa


OMG I want to give your SS rep for that! Haha that's awesome!!!!


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

I love my ss very very muchly and frey is very happy with her presents!!!
I had to help her open them, so my mum took pics 

Whats that mum??









Ohhh yea i like!!

















Hmm this one smells goood!!

































Another one!!









Someone just took my sweets!!









It is soooooo pretty!!! She is going to be wearing it even when its not christmas 









Very happy girlie


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Lovely pics!! Love the collar.....that is stunning


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Merry Christmas everyone!!! 

The boys have had great fun opening their presents this morning  Jake is an old pro, and was getting right stuck in there ripping them open... I had to open Arrow's though because he wasn't quite getting it...   I did SS somewhere else too, so the boys have been VERY lucky boys, and people have been so generous to them... THANK YOU SECRET SANTA! 

Now for some piccies...









And straight on to the next 



























'Throw it... throw it...'









'Is this for me?'




































'Look what I got!'


















'Oh, which one... which one...'









With their haul  I hope got each of their presents right, I kept getting confused with the kong ball because Arrow got one from the other SS and Jake got one from this SS 









And then Jake selected his first victim...









So they have definitely been lucky boys!

Only one of mine had clues, so for the other one I don't have any guesses as to who it is... for the other one, I do have a little guess but I will need to think about the clue some more to be sure, because one of the clues (there are 3) I just cannot figure out  Looking forward to the guessing thread!


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

P.S i think i know who my ss is, but im not entirely sure


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Well, Harvey and Bruno have opened their presents.....thank you so much to both SS's!! I think I know who Bruno's is but I'm not sure who Harvey's is. I'm stumped and embarrassed as the clues really should give it away!!!

Whatever is in here smells good.....really good!









I can't gets it open quick enough!









These treats went down a storm. Harvey loves treats but these were something else. We let him have a couple and then he was crying because he wanted more :hand:









Bruno's turn









YUMMY!!! Thank you SS 









Then he couldn't wait to open the next present









I loooooovvvveeeeeeeeeeees blankies!!!









Look what Harvey got.....how spoilt is he!!!









Now, Bruno's SS.....we need to have words.....
A HUMPY TOY!!!!!!!!!! He got to work the second it was out of the package...









And didn't stop









*sigh* 









All he needs is a cigarette









And he's worn himself out (honestly, he is under there!)









I gots a blankie too!!









SS's you have completely spoiled my boys. Thank you so much  Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Lola71 (Feb 23, 2011)

Molly loved her SS pressies, she was really excited about unwrapping them!
































Thankyou so much secret santa, i have no idea who you are but you made my pooch very happy!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2012)

LouiseH- The Blanket Harvey has Bailey got... Hmmm


----------



## Rah (Sep 26, 2012)

George Says: Thank you very very VERY much Santa paws! I love my Presents!

George opened his presents first of us all and swiftly devoured his liver treat!

He LOVES both of his toys, He'll squeak the little ball (it has a very loooooooooooooooooooooong squeak so it keeps his attention!), run round the table with the frog and have enough time to get to the ball to squeak it before the squeak finishes!

He's so good at multitasking. 

Thank you SS, you've really thought about what George likes and we absolutely love the effort you've made with our clue 

Merry Christmas to all with best wishes (or licks) from George, Sarah and Emma


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I think its Bruno's blanket....with black paw prints? I think I know who it is....did you get any clues?

Edit: ignore that. I can see Bailey has both blankets


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

Love this thread my mob are feeling so left out just because their mum felt she is so disorganised she would get confused. Maybe next year and i might get my head together enough


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Bess has gone crazy with her presents! One happy dog!

She loves the squeaky tennis balls best and is running round with one in her mouth and kicking another. 

I've got to go and get the veg ready for dinner and will load pics later. Don't know if they are any good as she's a bit of a blur as she tore around. 

Thank you so very much SS. I'm a bit thick as I haven't figured out the clue yet but you've really spoilt Bess whoever you are!!!!:hand:


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2012)

LouiseH said:


> I think its Bruno's blanket....with black paw prints? I think I know who it is....did you get any clues?
> 
> Edit: ignore that. I can see Bailey has both blankets


I did get a clue but I can`t guess


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm nasty, the dogs won't get theirs until this evening. They have to be patient like the kids 

I've worked out who one of our SSs is- the card gave it away


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you SS, Lucky LOVES her presents :

The beautiful collar fits perfectly, love that it has 4 leaf clovers on it which suits her perfectly 

The monkey Kong toy, fish treats and stag bar are all great. She loves all 4 gifts. Thank you thank you thank you. She is soooo happy with them all. 

I opened the card and found my clue. I am 99% sure who its from and it made me cry. Thank you so much. I will post pictures very soon


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Anyone know where the final list of every took part is ?? i'm trying to work out Enzo's clue 


Just uploading photos


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2012)

Pointermum said:


> Anyone know where the final list of every took part is ?? i'm trying to work out Enzo's clue
> 
> Just uploading photos


My SS has a reallyyyyy good clue but I can`t figure it out


----------



## Spendy (Aug 19, 2012)

Here's Karms opening up her Christmas pressies ... thank you soooooooooo much SS ... I actually had an activity feeder in my basket on Amazon. It's the best present ever!!! 

Karma actually got 2 of those awesome bones you can see in the pic, but has very sneakily managed to eat them both  Or has hidden one, so didn't get a pic with both of them.  (SS, when all is revealed, please let me know where you got them so I can get more)

I think I know who my SS is .... so excited!!!

Open it faster!!! (excuse the mess in the background)









I love it!!! (and it's yummy too)









I opened it all by myself (and ate it all too)


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

My boys have been utterly spoilt..! I'm pretty sure I know who Milo's SS is, no idea on Rupert's though :blush:

You are both very naughty however, I don't believe EITHER of you have stuck to budget :nono:

Chocolates for both people too  Thank you every so much!

Milo doesn't really understand wrapped packages, so we had cuddles whilst Rupert got on with the job and unwrapped the lot :thumbup:

What's happening?!









Can I go yet?!









The presents









GO!


















Rupert's stash









And Milo's. Its very wet outside so we're saving the tough toy until it dries up a bit 









Rupert then decided he must eat all of the antler NOW  so we got Milo to model Rupert's collar instead 









Milo was VERY excited to play with his ball









And I brushed Rupert with his fantastic new brush, I think his tail is my favourite part of him, so here it is 









We are very intrigued by the liver and garlic treats, rather excited to open these! Alas it will have to wait though, Rupert ripped into the Misfits  and they've had a F4D twist already each too!









Now the boys are helping my Mum prepare din dins


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Kilo's lovely haul:










And demonstrating some excellent impulse control.....










Rudi's great presents:










His 'wait' wouldn't stand up to such excitement so I didn't even try :nonod:. Some photos of him demonstrating no impulse control whatsoever....but he looks very happy indeed with his presents...



















Thank you very, very much to my secret santas. I know who Kilo's is as the card was signed with their name...I *think* I know who Rudi's is too, but may be very wrong - hope the clues thread is up soon .

A very Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Millie has opened her SS presents 

She had to wait whilst we took a photo - Hence the moody face.










Having a good sniff










Ripping the present open 










Ohhh whats this one?









Heres Millie with her stash - **Note panting like a tart due to running around with the cuddly toy  She Loooooves it!**









And as soon as she was released from her 'leave it' she jumped for the Kong Ball  Another favourite in this household 

And how she is currently asleep - Note the trail of toys from the tree to her  Its a hard life









Thank You SS - Millie LOVES all her prezzies


----------



## Maggs (Aug 10, 2012)

Maggie loved her presents!!! Especially the turkey toy, she won't let it out of her mouth. I think I know who our SS is, looking forward to find out if the guess is right. Thank you so much SS! Pictures to follow.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Lexi, Bosley and Nala love their SS presents, they have all had a good play, two walks and are now snoozing away.
I do have piccies which I will upload later.
I think I have guessed two and one well they wanted to remain secret but I will work out who you are!!!


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Alfred and Woody say Merry Christmas and thank you very much to they're secret santas!

I THINK I know who they were 

Now for some photos... please excuse the PJ's and bed head!!

Woody and his presents 









Alfred and his presents









Trying to open his presents;









Kong Wubba;









Please can I play?









Alfred loving his rabbit!









Alfred and his presents!!









Woody got; a kong wubba and some kong balls aswell as some awesome shampoo spray!

And, the boys say Merry Christmas;


----------



## Emmy333 (Oct 25, 2010)

Will post pics up later, but I was naughty and forgot to take pictures of them unwrapping the presents I want to say a humungous thank you to both secret Santa's one of which I definitely know, can I say now? And the other I'm gonna have to think about.

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

harvey's SS


















































Chance's SS

























































and the mess they've made for good measure!









thank you SS and merry christmas everyone!


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

Secret Santa's I just want to say a very big thank you as my boys have been thoroughly spoiled by you both. They have absolutely loved their things and I think I have guessed you both 


























































They have both been sharing very nicely and it's all got a bit too much for Oscar









Thank you again and Merry Christmas


----------



## Maggs (Aug 10, 2012)

...and here is the morning after the night before 

My OH woke me and Maggs up at 6 a.m. today to unwrap the presents!

"Exciting exciting!!!"









"Woop... it's a ball!!!!"









"This IS my happy face!!"









"Next one - I like this game!"









"Hello stranger!"









"Right, I will do this one by myself..." (which appeared to be a carrot cake mix for Maggs, not sure I would want her to actually bake it by herself as well, I might give her a hand)









Thank you so much our SS, all presents are great and Maggie loves them!!!


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you soooo much to Mr.Mylo's SS, he had one present last night and just open the rest now. Sadly i'm working today so didn't have much time this morning so just opened them with him now on my lunch break ... back to work in 20mins 

Mylo LOVES all his present, he loves them that much he tried to fit them all in his mouth!!

Waiting to open his presents:









Go on then !









Here trying to fit them all in his mouth 









'Please Mummy just one treat' 









Opening his KONG bone .... i love it!! Thank you.









Finally all presents open, he's one happy boy









Thank you again to Mylo's SS, you made his bum wiggle sooooo much and i'm sure you would be getting plenty of ear kisses if you was here, i got them instead ... lovely  !! And thank you for my Keyring with pictures of my boy (Its now on my car keys) I'll have to read all the clues once i get home from work.

Thank you and Merry Christmas to you ...
& Merry Christmas to Everyone from Me and Mr.Mylo


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Labrador Laura said:


> Thank you soooo much to Mr.Mylo's SS, he had one present last night and just open the rest now. Sadly i'm working today so didn't have much time this morning so just opened them with him now on my lunch break ... back to work in 20mins
> 
> Mylo LOVES all his present, he loves them that much he tried to fit them all in his mouth!!
> 
> ...


We have the same secret santa


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Phoolf said:


> We have the same secret santa


I know just saw your presents too. Have you worked out who it is yet?? I have to go back to work soon so don't have time to look at all the clues til later.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Labrador Laura said:


> I know just saw your presents too. Have you worked out who it is yet?? I have to go back to work soon so don't have time to look at all the clues til later.


I've narrowed it down to 3. The clues I have are that they have more than one dog, older sister dog, part collie perhaps and it's their first Christmas. I've shortlisted 3 posters based on the likes/dislikes so if you have any thoughts later let me know.


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

Here is Molly with her SS presents...she is very happy and they are gorgeous!!! Thank you Mollys SS, very thoughtful and just beautiful gifts


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

Cleo with her SS presents...she is very happy they are great gifts that have kept Cleo occupied enjoying herself all morning - thank you Cleos SS!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2012)

Hope the guessing thread is up soon! xx


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I know who mine are


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

opie says thank you very much, ss, for his presents. he loves them. so does tricky  i love that theycame in a little stocking with his picture on the front 

examining the stocking









ooh presents









they're mine! 









i was going to get him a new fluggie after christmas so i was well chuffed when i saw he'd got one. thank you very much


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I know one of mine,half of one of mine and suspect another and a total random guess for another.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you again to our SS. The presents are great 

Now for photos

The card


















Opening her presents



















Beautiful new collar


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

We waited until the kids had gone to open her presents & she certainly needed no encouragement in opening them
Tilly says a big fat thankyou to her SS & she nows believes in santa paws because how else could they know that she just loves balls & stuffed pheasants

Waiting nicely


















ooh loadsa balls


















Looking at hub who was removing labels with her paw on the next gift









Honk honk









Trying to hold everything









A happy play bow for all my toys


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

If people want to guess on here or do a guessing thread 'tis up to you guys. As a couple people weren't keen on being exposed its not something I will start myself but you are more than welcome to do it between ya's


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Shelby's 

This looks good










Trying to nibble it open









Maybe paws will help









Do i have to pose









There is something good in here










Thank you SS for her wonderful gift, i think i know who you are


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2012)

Okay GS x 
Would anyone like to start a guessing thread or not?


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

I have jump bumped a guess thread NPM


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Enzo's










Enzo's goody bag of great natural dog treats 









And a fab new kong which he needed 









I still need to sus out the clue but been SO busy today and still have guests round.

Thank you very much , Enzo will love working his way through his goody bag of treats


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Pointermum said:


> Shelby's
> 
> This looks good
> 
> ...


I posted in the guess who thread that I think you are our SS?? The picture clue has the same markings as Shelby
Am I right? tell me tell me tell me


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Izzy was super spoilt and had two secret santas this year!

The first one (who I have no idea it was from. There doesn't seem to be any obvious clues in the present, and the only one we managed to get was that the postage suggests it was from preston!)

Look at all my presents!









Oooh ok, I'll get started









Millie decided Izzy was taking too long to open them so decided to help









Look at my wonderful presents









SS2 (who I think was Toryb?)

More presents for me?









Ok Millie, lets get going!









That giant kong ball is going to cause some disagreements between the two over the next few days! Once that was open, neither of them cared about anything else!









Super ridiculous spoilt pooch!!









Thanks to both of our wonderful secret santas! Izzy is going to have a lot of fun with all these!


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I have somehow managed to get the photos of Bos stuck on the camera but he loved his SS presents and has spent most of the day carrying the kong Jacks thing around.

Anyway the girls


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Wow we had some fun here 
This is all the pressies on the table









Willow was very excited to open her box









The contents of the box, wow lucky girl









Amazing big bag of treats for Willow!!!She did NOT want to share this with the boys!!










Dillon with his first wrapped pressie  









Rocky says dis ones mine 









Willow loves to carry them in their paper


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Rocky's gorgeous treat jar!!!!









Which was filled with liver treats which has to be removed from the room as all the dogs were going wild!!!










Me to you star toy for dilly bud 









Dillons huge cello back 









Dillon with HIS elephant, and Willow's Foxy









willows foxy again


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

thank you for the presents from my secret santa paws cali got 2 balls dog bubbles a squeak toy (which has been destroyed already)  a meat filled bone that she was munching away on at dinner time and a blanket, dog shampoo and a tin of sardines

i am yet to upload photos as we are all so tierd from today but thank you my secret santa....Hafia123 your clues were great! and you spoilt Cali dog she loves the bubbles


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Bombers stagbar!!! loves loves loves it 










Percy was well pleased with his three kong squeaker balls 









Willow with her little turtle  Its well cute 









Well cute









LOOK!!!! odd socks for Bomber, quite possibly the most original and thoughtful gift ever!!!









Lovely t shirt for Dillon 









Funny sqeaky egg toy, Willow has been taking it out in the garden  when you squeeze it a chick pops out 










Bombers kong and socks









Bombers tripe bone which Rocky opened and started to eat  









Percy's Venison Sausages nom nom nom









Willow wee piggy ;D Well cute









Still a couple more to open  
Thank you so much to all our gift givers, they really could not have been more thoughtful  
So so spoilt, lots of happy woofers here 
Percy was totally pooped after all the excitement


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Here are our photos!!

What? A pressie for me? Gimme, gimme!









Sniff, sniff. Hmm, smells good!








Trying to get in.








Oooh, likey, likey!








And there's another one, too!!!








Wow, what's this!!!









Pfers, just be grateful, the last picture does not come with sound, as Terence has been squeaking and howling along to his now favourite Kong toy since he opened it. :w00t: (And he has also skinned it. Oops. :blush
There was also a little packet of treats for Terence and a homemade bottle of booze for me!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Well Bunty went first and this is the box of wonders we started with.








The lid off.








The opened presents.








Buntys fluggy.








Her special collar.








My gift.







.


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Cover your ears everybody!!! (Sorry for the poor quality, this was taken on my phone)


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Alfie was a very lucky spot indeed 

No photos I'm afraid of him opening them as it was utter chaos here this morning with him and both kids diving into their presents like maniacs  (next year I'll stagger it a bit better!) but he had a fabulous haul 

Fish 4 dogs treats
Some other duck flavoured treats which he went nuts for and promptly tore into the packaging like a lunatic  so they quickly had to be removed before he scoffed the lot!
Kong squeaky ball
Knotted rope ball
Kong air dog toy on rope (which is not NOT on the rope - 1st casualty of the day )
Hedgehog treat

Thank you so much Alfie's SS  I'm pretty sure I know who you are... off to the guessing thread right now


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Okay, some quiet time to myself! (Phew!).

Firstly can I say that Bess absolutely adored her presents. She hadn't a clue how to open them, so her 'big brother' helped her out. As a result no discipline was shown by either so pics had to be snapped as the presents were opened, played with and then the next one moved onto before anyone could stop for a photo pose!

Here's some pics!

What you mean you wanna take pics? Just let me get on with it!










This one smells good!










Squeaky Balls!!! Yay!! Squeaky Balls!










What's that, bro?










Hey - it's a looooooooooooooooooong fox! And it squeaks. Mine!!!!!










Next one!










Rattley ball thing!










Stag bar!










Love this best!!










Bess loves all her SS presents - she was completely spoilt. And Mum loved her chocys too. She's still squeaking the balls now! 

Thank you very much SS. Blame all the drink but I haven't guessed who you are yet!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Thankyou thankyou thankyou to our SSs, the dogs LOVED their pressies

First up Trix









For me??









Getting stuck in

















With her edible Christmas card









All her pressies together  I had to do most of the unwrapping as Trix got bored









Bob's up next
Waiting patiently









For me??









Glowing ball 









Bob's an expert unwrapper









































Best pic of the day!









Bob's Christmas goose









All Bob's haul (the cat wasn't one of his pressies!)









Finally, Rogue
Not as good at the sit & stay & be patient as the other 2









What is it??









Mine??









Getting the hang of this unwrapping lark









This one is furry & fascinating...... AND it squeaks..... TWICE!!









This one's a big one









*sniffsniff*









Rogue's goodies









A couple of Bob & Mr Goose


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

Look at all these amazing hauls! What on earth was the budget? I'd wager most of you have blown it you naughty lot! :lol:

Tempted to join the fun next year but it really does depend on money (me and OH had socks for Christmas  and ours and the doggies only other pressies were from my parents). Hugo did get an expensive gut-squeeze and thermometer up the bum at the vets for an extra christmas present though.


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

Dodger has been a very spoilt boy today and is thoroughly tuckered out!

Please mum, I've waited yeeeaaarrrsss already, please let me open 'em









Oh yeah, let me at it!

























Mum, are these all for me?


















Tiring work...









Thank you so much to Dodger's secret santa! He looooves the little bone treats, opened the pack straight up and helped himself so we've had to remove them to save some for another day. The toys are all brill - toys where you hide food are the type of toys he can get on board with - thank you so much, you've truly spoilt him!

You'll notice I've clearly edited out the pics with all the little scraps of wrapping that he littered the place with during the unwrapping event!

xx


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Thankyou Secret Santa
Indie loved opening her pressies, her absolute favourite is the Kong Wubba, she has hardly put it down 
Visitors have only just gone, house is in chaos, not sure where the camera lead is so I will post piccies tomorrow.

Oh no, I forgot to mention the bottle of Elderflower wine that SS sent for me, I am looking forward to tasting it later


----------



## xxsarahpopsxx (Sep 30, 2009)

wow what can we say? My pair have been utterly spoilt. Unfortunately I have been working today so was in a rush this morning to get all our hauls unwrapped so have no photos of the opening carnage. They were both very very lucky girls.

First Geordie - She received a brain game (Fantastic as i was actually going to get her one for xmas but never got round to ordering one ) a glow in the dark rugby ball, some lilys kitchen and natures diet treats, some tugs and also some poo bags 



















For Indie - She received a great TNT tug toy (she couldn't get enough of it and we ended up taking it out with us today as she was going so mad for it. It may turn out to be our secret weapon on our re-call training :w00t: ), some liver and garlic treats (Geordie was insistent that these were in the wrong bag and belonged to her, needless to say they are now hidden) a knotted ball, sea jerky treats and super star treats.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2012)

Ok finally around to putting photos up!

McKenzie and I were INCREDIBLY spoilt and we truly love everything!

Beware: lots of photos below!!!

"My box is nearly as big as me!"










"Look at all my presents!"










She stole the ball from me before I could even take the packaging off!










"I'm never letting this go!"










A very cute teddy - she grabbed it as soon as I opened it, but I made her leave it so I could take a photo first 










"It's mine, you can't have it"










Looking very swish!!! The words say "mummy loves me" with her name underneath :w00t:










A cute Westie pen for me!










And a Westie tree ornament!










Yum!










As you can see, we were very spoilt! She particularly loves the ball and it's really cute to watch her!

SS I still haven't figured out who you are, I think I need to do more detective work, but thank you from the bottom of my heart - firstly for the amazing presents and secondly for sending them here for us. I appreciate it more than you could know


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> Looking very swish!!! The words say "mummy loves me" with her name underneath :w00t:


I love McKenzie new coat, looks lovely on her !


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2012)

Labrador Laura said:


> I love McKenzie new coat, looks lovely on her !


Thanks, me too! I told her she looks like a proper Westie now


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

I've been playing "spot the fluggie"


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Tillymint said:


> I've been playing "spot the fluggie"


It is ages since I ordered Indie's Fluggie, she opened her pressies yesterday and she loves it :thumbup:

Toffee44 - do you own a still?


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

delca1 said:


> It is ages since I ordered Indie's Fluggie, she opened her pressies yesterday and she loves it :thumbup:
> 
> Toffee44 - do you own a still?


replied on other thread


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Just a quick post.
To the lovely person. I dont know who you are yet but im working my detective skills.

Alfie had one of his ss gifts yesterday and having one later today. He opened his snake and it was the best poss gift for him. He has been playing with it all this morning and pouncing around with it. He adores it.

Thank you sooooooooooo much. Its his best toy now! I'll put some pics up when im back to the pc and things calm down a bit here. Thanks so much. Xxxx


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Couldn't find the SS threads this morning...so here's where I wrote about Charlie's Xmas: Christmas Post!


----------



## Weezawoo (Aug 5, 2012)

So finally here are the pics of the girls with their SS presents! They didn't know what to do with them so I ended up having to open them! I should have saved my presents for them as both were so interested in the antler chew wrapped up! Sorry SS! 

These are also the best pics I could get as I was trying to get them to sit and have a pic on my own, the OH thought I was being silly 

So here is Bella who went first! first pics were taken on my phone so pretty rubbish sorry!




























She loves her SS! She loves those rope toys (although I am worried it will end up through the TV one day!) and the collar is sooooo pretty! She wore it all day on Christmas  of course tho the ball is her fav! Now I am not sure who her SS is so I need to investigate who has a black dog with a long nose 

And here is Lottie




























Those rice bones went down a storm! She loves them! I'm going to have to buy a stock of them  She can't quite figure the ball out yet and I haven't unwrapped the bone as I am saving it for in a couple days! I looooove the noises they make 
I am pretty sure that her SS is Frank? I might be wrong though but the labels were signed F I might be wrong though 

Thank you so much to both their secret santas! They loved that they were so treated on Christmas day 

I've added some pics of them taken on my new camera just because I wanted to


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Indie's ss toys, there were treats for her and some wine for me too 




























The wubba is her favourite


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Here are Tulas presents.
















http://i1066.photobucket.com/albums/u413/1borderterrier/DSCN1183_crop.jpg[/IMG
[IMG]http://i1066.photobucket.com/albums/u413/1borderterrier/DSCN1188_crop.jpg]








She absolutely loved the pigs ear.You didn't leave me any clues only that i know you live in Essex.Thank you for my little pressies.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh by the way that floor was hoovered yesterday morning.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Bjt said:


> Oh by the way that floor was hoovered yesterday morning.


:lol: :lol:
I know that feeling!!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Here are Precious's presents.








Had to share the treats between all 4 dogs as they get jealous but they loved the fish for dogs treats,they haven't had them before as i really hate fish,they didn't smell.Will put some more pictures up later as i haven't loaded them all up.


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

We hope all our PF friends had a very merry Christmas and you have a healthy new year.

Heidi and I have been away so Heidi only got her Secret Santa presents today.

Thank you very much to Heidi's Secret Santa she is thrilled with her new toys, they were all taken to a bed one by one she is now cuddling them all.

They will be just as new next year as she isn't destructive she just keeps moving them from room to room to which ever bed she is using.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Forgot to put Jades presents up.








Everything gratefully recieved.


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

Rosie and Ringo love their secret Santa gifts and will post pictures when we're home tomorrow and have the Internet! Thanks secret santas! Xxx


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Weezawoo said:


> So finally here are the pics of the girls with their SS presents! They didn't know what to do with them so I ended up having to open them! I should have saved my presents for them as both were so interested in the antler chew wrapped up! Sorry SS!
> 
> These are also the best pics I could get as I was trying to get them to sit and have a pic on my own, the OH thought I was being silly
> 
> ...


Yes, it was frank.
Think I made my clues too easy.

Glad she liked her presents.


----------



## Sarahferret (Apr 25, 2012)

Just wanted to say, I didn't take part in ss as I couldn't trust myself to get organised, but I've loved looking through all these pics of happy doggies, so I want to thank you all for sharing!


----------



## toryb (Jul 11, 2011)

I had two very happy puppies on Christmas day...thank you so much secret Santa's!! Unfortunately iv broken my laptop and can't work out how to post a pic from my phone! As soon as I get my replacement I will post them. Thank you so so much xxxxx


----------



## toryb (Jul 11, 2011)

Sorry for the delay~
Millie...









Ziggy (sorry for the terrible photo...he is just out of crate rest and so is a nightmare to catch still!!)...









Thanks again!! :thumbup:


----------



## toryb (Jul 11, 2011)

Tarnus said:


> Izzy was super spoilt and had two secret santas this year!
> 
> The first one (who I have no idea it was from. There doesn't seem to be any obvious clues in the present, and the only one we managed to get was that the postage suggests it was from preston!)
> 
> ...


Yes it was me...so glad she liked them!!


----------



## toryb (Jul 11, 2011)

Milliepoochie said:


> Millie has opened her SS presents
> 
> She had to wait whilst we took a photo - Hence the moody face.
> 
> ...


Ahh she is so cute! So glad she liked them!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Apologies for the delay, I have had a rotten Christmas laid up in bed, never felt so ill in my life and this is the 1st time I've had enough energy to type! Anyway, that's enough self pity from me, the Pickles still had a great Christmas and were very spoilt by their Secret Santa's 

Pics:

It took Lily milliseconds to unwrap her first one seeing as she had already started it a few weeks ago!










Took Branston a bit longer cos he's a delicate little boy!










They both got a ball! And SS's obviously know the pickles well as they are both very strong with Lily's even claiming to be 'indestructable'!! and..................... so far so good!!! :thumbup:










Onto pressie number 2 each:










Oooh, yummers!!










But I want some more!










What's this?










mmmm smells interesting....










It's an antler chew and my very own towel!










with my name on!










and then there was a present for me and Branston...

A fantastic book of recipes for home made treats, with a bone shaped cookie cutter and a little rope toy




























and then a pressie for me too!!










Thank you so much SecretSantas we feel very spoilt 



















We know that Branston's SS was Indi'smamma's Charlie (it said so on the label!!) but I have no idea who's Lily's was  
Please feel free to make yourself known so that we can thank you, but if you'd prefer to remain anonymous then THANK YOU for Lily's lovely gifts


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

toryb said:


> Sorry for the delay~
> Millie...
> 
> 
> ...


Hope ziggys leg is better.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

foxyrockmeister said:


> We know that Branston's SS was Indi'smamma's Charlie (it said so on the label!!) but I have no idea who's Lily's was
> Please feel free to make yourself known so that we can thank you, but if you'd prefer to remain anonymous then THANK YOU for Lily's lovely gifts


I know who Lily's is, my guess was right, Lily had the same SS as Bos, and thats all the clue I'm giving you


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

I posted these on my own thread because I couldn't find this one.  but I'll put them on here so that people who enter next year will be able to see.

I was stoopid and forgot to take Buffy's presents away with us to the in-laws, so she didn't get to open them until yesterday. Silly mummy!

I was so chuffed with them, as was the little Miss.  Meerkat is the favourite, she's a little scared of the reindeer.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> I know who Lily's is, my guess was right, Lily had the same SS as Bos, and thats all the clue I'm giving you


Oh no, that means I'm going to have to trawl through the epic 'guess who' thread doesn't it!! How did you work it out? Did I miss a clue?


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

toryb said:


> Ahh she is so cute! So glad she liked them!


Thank You very very Much - Millie loved every present and none have gone to the toy graveyard yet! Very impressed 

Thank You Toryb :thumbup:


----------

